# Dye test don't think I cando it.



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi had my first fertility appointment at Barnsley hospital yesterday after 2 years of trying I'm 34 and the doctor said that my GP was fantastic.  Prior to the appointment I've had all blood work, scan, internal and swabs.  Other half has had his sperm check.  Everything looks fine although I have long irregular cycles ranging from 25 to 54 days and don't seem to ovulate every month. Although by using clear blue sticks I have had a smiley face 3 out of 4 months this year and still waiting for may. 
Anyway, she said the only thing left to do was the hsg. i suffer from health anxiety and get very stressed thinking about procedures. I really don't think I can go through with it. Is their any alternative? What are the other options? I am going to go back to my acupuncturist and have booked to see a herbalist. Hoping these might do the trick. 
Please help.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, Surely you know what a period pain feels like, well a hsg just feels like that just a teeny bit more intense, over with in less than a minute. 

I had 2 hsg's before both tubes were removed, I wouldn't lie to you it's not really painful, we all get anxious but it's definetly nothing to worry about. X


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I personally found that thinking about the HSG in advance was far worse than the procedure itself. (I was very worried about mine too and I absolutely hated anything medical but it was fine, and over with very quickly)  My advice would be to take lots of Bachs Rescue Remedy and also to take a couple of paracetamol about 30 mins before the appointment.  And also remember that getting it over and done with hopefully takes you a step nearer to getting your BFP.   
You can do it - go girl!

Ellie


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I understand i suffer with anxiety and i did get myself worked up but it was fine. If u are really worried my gp let me take valium to calm me which could be an option and i also took some paracetomol but after all that it was over in 5 mins and nothing to worry about.


----------

